# How do you write or mark on a screen shot?



## textbook

know to do a screen shot you press the screen shot button then paste it using control plus V. But how do you then mark on the screen shot? For example block out someones name or mark something ? Do you put thge screenshoi into photoshop?


----------



## Sean89

you talking about when you can still see the picture but its all clear?


----------



## ScOuT

I just use "Prt Scr" or print screen button and then paste it in Microsoft paint. Then I can write or do what you want with it. 

The editing options are limited in MS Paint...I use GIMP as my photo editor for more advanced stuff.


----------



## linkin

You have to open the image in Paint and edit it. then save it


----------

